# Fume hood Help



## wop1969 (Feb 26, 2009)

I am going to build a fume hood and I have a few questions that I hope somone can help me with :?: 

I am going to build a system that will draw the fumes thru 2 containers
(messure twice cut once) where I will put a solution or substance and then maybe a filter or 2. I will upload a pic soon. 

What I want to achive is a fume hood that will make this safe for me to do at home and not kill my neighbors or my family, I am willing to go the distance to build something that will work and untill I do I will not use the AR or any other methods that make dealy fumes, call it overboard but I wont risk it.

1:What solution or substance could I force the AR fumes thru to remove the bad stuff?
Bad stuff = NITROGEN DIOXIDE correct ?

2: what kind of filter would help in the removal?

3:what other fumes besides NITROGEN DIOXIDE (if I am correct that is the fume) can be produced that I should be concerned with?

4:If i use the AP or HCl-Cl method what bad stuff does it produce and what would filter it out?
Bad Stuff = Chlorine gas Correct?

Thanks in advance for the help


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 26, 2009)

Here's a recent thread on the subject. 

http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?p=36679&highlight=#36679


----------



## wop1969 (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks GSP


----------



## goldsilverpro (Feb 26, 2009)

If you can keep the system as sealed as possible and eliminate air dilution of the fumes, you can scrub with a small unit. Maybe a glove-box hood could be built.


----------

